# Mosquito 2-19



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Hit mosquito last night, 5:30-8:30, two of us, skunked. Ice was about 9 1/2"


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Heading home from there now. Managed 20-25 fish mostly dink perch. Stilling trying to pull a eye through the ice...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got off the lake...lots of small perch...couple small gills mixed in...no crappie..no eyes...tried 14 to 20 fow....yeesh.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I was there yesterday lots of dink brought home some perch and two crappies. Fished 17 to 21 feet on the south end and moved several times.


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

I’d love to catch some dinks... I haven’t caught a fish all year.... lol... could you guys help a brother out and give him a tip where to go?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Bowtech17 said:


> I’d love to catch some dinks... I haven’t caught a fish all year.... lol... could you guys help a brother out and give him a tip where to go?


We were out from the boat ramp on the East side across from the main ramp.


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mattiba said:


> We were out from the boat ramp on the East side across from the main ramp.


Thanks for the tip! Hope to catch something tomorrow


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Bowtech17 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Hope to catch something tomorrow


Good luck.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I might try the cemetery tomorrow


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Fished cemetery afternoon to dark. Dink perch and crappie. Similar results from others I talked to. 6 in of clear ice.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

bassfishinfool said:


> Fished cemetery afternoon to dark. Dink perch and crappie. Similar results from others I talked to. 6 in of clear ice.


How deep were you fishing?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I was on the south end out from imagination station....saw a ton of people out by the cemetery....wonder if the north end is fishing better. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

I fished the cemetery today. 19 fow. Heading back in the am.


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Are you guys using anything special to catch fish? A jig a maggot?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I caught them on dropper spoons with a wax worm, tungsten jigs with a wax worm or a minnow head, jigging rap with minnow head, a minnow on a small jig under a float...they were hitting everything they're just so small they are hard to hook.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

"Hint" Walleye chow down on those dink perch as do the pike.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

TClark said:


> "Hint" Walleye chow down on those dink perch as do the pike.


I mean clearly, but how is this a "hint"? I'm sure it helps maintain the population....but it doesn't help my fishing skills. Ya I jigged a perch colored chubby darter, a gold blade bait, a firetiger jigging rap, tried to " match the hatch " so to speak....no mas.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a small perch, fillet small perch, cut small fillet into small strips, about 1/4" wide and 1-2" long. Tip your spoons with that meat. Pound the mud to call the eyes in. Then rip the spoon about two feet off bottom. Hold on...they come in hot.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

This is my first year ice fishing, I’m happy catching those perch and every once in a while I catch a keeper or a crappie. I’ve fished walleye in Pymatuning, they’re fun but the action is slow. I’ve been using minnows on a gold hook under a split shot. 
I’m going to do some scouting in the boat this year and hopefully find a few honey holes. I was told by a “professional” ice fisherman that the crappie are in the same place as they were in the summer, June July and August. I don’t know if that holds true for other fish.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Mattiba said:


> This is my first year ice fishing, I’m happy catching those perch and every once in a while I catch a keeper or a crappie. I’ve fished walleye in Pymatuning, they’re fun but the action is slow. I’ve been using minnows on a gold hook under a split shot.
> I’m going to do some scouting in the boat this year and hopefully find a few honey holes. I was told by a “professional” ice fisherman that the crappie are in the same place as they were in the summer, June July and August. I don’t know if that holds true for other fish.


check the map, mark gps make a plan how many spot you like to fish for how long,that is simplest fishing.when you cover more spot it is posible you hit good spot with biger and active fish.
use 2 rods,main line to swivel,18" to 24" mono to dual snap,use cleo and vibe lures.
one more option,before you tie to swivel slide on line swivel with 6" to 12" mono with single hook with live minow.you can jig the rods if nothing hapen,jig only one and dead stick one,the fish tell you what they like.one rod single hook with minow,second rod with waxie .
it is same system like trading,future is unknown,you have to play time and wariables.
every body know what was hapening,not what will hapen.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

have to agree, i get out to where i think fish will be and pop 2 holes about 10 ft. apart. if nothing ill move 20 to 30 yards and pop 2 more and so on until i find active fish. i try to cover as much water in that area and it usually pays off, if you sit in one spot and wait for the fish to come to you....you could be in for a long slow day


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Went out of cemetery this afternoon...
fished 20 fow.. caught one.. Lots of marks on my fish finder suspended at 15-18 fow .. I don’t know what I’m doing wrong lol


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya I found those suspended marks to also be perch...they would rocket up off the bottom as much as 10 feet to investigate anything...jigging raps really get em fired up.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> Ya I found those suspended marks to also be perch...they would rocket up off the bottom as much as 10 feet to investigate anything...jigging raps really get em fired up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


What size jig rap? W2? I bought a jig rap but it was a w5... I think it was to big


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Was out there is early morning till about 1:30 caught a mix bag of fish with some keepers. Everything went back to catch again though. Had something big on for a sec but got off. Bowtech17 what kind shanty where you fishing out off. I also was in 19-21 fow at the cemetery?


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

randazzo87 said:


> Was out there is early morning till about 1:30 caught a mix bag of fish with some keepers. Everything went back to catch again though. Had something big on for a sec but got off. Bowtech17 what kind shanty where you fishing out off. I also was in 19-21 fow at the cemetery?


No shanty... just me and my green sled!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Just got back from road bed. Kept 20, one crappie and the rest were perch 7” to 10”. Minnows on a gold hook with a split shot.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Bowtech17 said:


> What size jig rap? W2? I bought a jig rap but it was a w5... I think it was to big


It was both sizes...I didn't catch them on the rap but they sure loved looking at it...lol

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Bowtech17 said:


> No shanty... just me and my green sled!
> View attachment 464720


bring with you two 5 galon buckets,they work like rod holders,put in one minows second put in rods when you go home,if i keep fish i put them in plastic bag and in bucket.
use any lure,1 minow,3 minows,1/2 minow,i like cicada i use that on one rod and the vibration make the fish investigate.you doing fine,only puting time in solve the catch problem,i do that same way.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

My man you deserve some fish it was flipping cold in the early morning! Hopefully this wheather coming doesn't put the end to things any time soon!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

4 of us fished 8.5' to 9' of water out from Buoy line 6:00am til 4 Pm . We moved so many times, this is the first time my ION Auger died! We caught tons of dink perch, maybe 8 short crappie, four keeper crappie and 2 keeper perch. Of course I dropped my first of the season Eye at the holel. I think the is my last time on the noth end this season, that sled pull back is a killer!


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> Take a small perch, fillet small perch, cut small fillet into small strips, about 1/4" wide and 1-2" long. Tip your spoons with that meat. Pound the mud to call the eyes in. Then rip the spoon about two feet off bottom. Hold on...they come in hot.


Since Perch are a gamefish and have a limit of 30, are you allowed to cut them up while on the water?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> Take a small perch, fillet small perch, cut small fillet into small strips, about 1/4" wide and 1-2" long. Tip your spoons with that meat. Pound the mud to call the eyes in. Then rip the spoon about two feet off bottom. Hold on...they come in hot.


My dad has done this before. He uses a strip of belly meat. He says it will catch the bigger perch when you're surrounded by dink perch. The little ones will nibble, but can't take your bait. The bigger ones will swallow it whole! It will catch walleye, bass, and cats too. Saves you from having to re-bait constantly because of the dinks.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Caught these Sunday


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fireball58 said:


> Since Perch are a gamefish and have a limit of 30, are you allowed to cut them up while on the water?


I'd look at the regulations for a clear answer.
But it's my understanding as long as it's a legal catch an used on the same body of water it is fine to do.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'd look at the regulations for a clear answer.
> But it's my understanding as long as it's a legal catch an used on the same body of water it is fine to do.


This is all I found in the 2020-2021 regs: "Fillets are required to be kept whole until an angler reaches their permanent residence, or until the fish are prepared for immediate consumption. "


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

people have been using belly meat for years, im sure you wont get into trouble for cutting up a few perch as long as you keep the head and bones.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Dont forget you can also pop their eyeballs out and use them as bait. They work really good!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

